# Low T workout plan



## bogie418 (Mar 6, 2019)

I failed my 2nd test test.  Im going on TRT one way or another.  Just waiting for the Dr or the mailman to deliver.  

My question is, what should I do in the mean time?  

Now that I know my boys are not working properly, I have completely mind****ed myself in the gym.  

I have been focusing on my diet lately; Getting rid of unnecessary fats, simple carbs, and 'pleasure' eating.  But I dont know what I should focus on in the gym.  I probably have a month before the Dr makes a decision.  Then its probably another month or so before anything kicks in.  So i probably have another 30-35 Low T workouts.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 6, 2019)

Do what you can do as if everything was normal.  With the right mindset you can still bring it in the gym and make gains.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 6, 2019)

Keep hitting it hard at the gym. Lift heavy and look at boobs. Those are two natural ways to boost test.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 6, 2019)

I still pulled 6 plates when my total test was 96 pre-trt. You still go as hard as you can.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok. Good to know. Feels like its alot of soreness for nothing sometimes, but i will keep at then. 
The progress has been very slow but there has been some strength gains.


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2019)

That was my biggest issue when I had low T, in terms of training. Being more sore than one should be after a given amount of workout volume. Having to gorilla grip the railing while going up/down the stairs, difficulty putting shoes on, etc...

The strength/performance was there, but it couldn't be repeated for awhile.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone who believes that TRT is a magic bullet is going to be seriously disappointed.  It will not give you motivation, discipline, nor any other miraculous advantage over you current state.

I'm not saying any of this to be a prick.  I've been on HRT for 6 years and I can share with you right now that motivation and discipline to keep diet on point and make it to the gym 5 to 6 times a week are a constant struggle.  There is no doubt that my sex drive and overall feeling of well being have increased over these years ... but I still hit the snooze button and turn off my alarm altogether ...

My only point being ... don't make excuses for doing the things you must do (with or without trt).  Create the mindset that you will overcome .. push yourself ... and do what it it takes ... like all men must do each day of our lives (enhanced or not).


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 7, 2019)

Increased well being, increased strength, faster recovery, better memory, increased libido....kinda sounds like magic to me  :^)

Of course we all need to make the effort.    

I thought there might be a more productive way to spend my time.  Ie focusing on stretching, joint mobility, form vs power, diet, cardio, etc.  But if those with experience say keep the nose to the grindstone and lift heavy (and look at boobs!) Im good with that.  

Dont get me wrong, Im up at 430 and at the gym before work, the effort is there, just wanted to be smart about it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2019)

You just keep lifting and get out of your own head. Easier said then done of course.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 7, 2019)

I am not sure how a guy fails a test test but I am going to assume that your testosterone levels are low after 2 blood test? 

With that said, if your doctor ordered both tests and still doesn't know or is trying to figure out what to do, your doctor is a moron and I would recommend looking for another one. No legit doctor will take a month to make a decision on what to do about you having low testosterone levels. Get a referral to and Endo and tell your doctor that you will get an expert opinion from now on.

If your doctor is an endo...he isnt.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes my blood work levels were low 2 different times.  Bad Joke. I could tell the first Dr was not going to work out, just a negative vibe when I mentioned testosterone.  The 2nd Dr wants the tests done his way. Im in Canada, so the medical system is different. Slow. 

So 3 sets of blood work needed.  Then I have to convince him its the right decision, so he can cover his ass. 
If you want to see a 'specialist' (endo), the GP Dr has to give you a referral.  Best to let him do his thing before offending him.

If you go it on your own, privately, its crazy expensive.  The hormone clinic charges 350 for the first 1/2 hr. 
This is the wonderful Canadian Health care system you have heard about. 

So I play the game, and it could take a while.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 7, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You just keep lifting and get out of your own head. Easier said then done of course.




That sums it up perfectly


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> I still pulled 6 plates when my total test was 96 pre-trt. You still go as hard as you can.



Nice try. 

Everybody knows tren doesn’t show up on total test results.


----------



## Liamsmith2796 (Apr 22, 2019)

It’s diagnosed with low test since I was 14. It was incredibly hard to go to the gym for a while because I felt like less of a man. It’s brutal but eventually you realize that it’s just a big mind game. What I did was I focused on short and intense workouts. Maybe only 30 minutes VERY high intensity with lots of drop sets and super sets. I could keep that intensity and it would distract me from getting down on myself. TRT was one of the best things that has ever happened to me. In the long run of training this isn’t only a small hump that you gotta go over. I hope everything goes well for you


----------

